# 
Poszukuje namiaru na sprzedawcow czeskiej dachowki TONDACH.
Moze ktos takowa posiada lub wie gdzie mozna kupic.
woj. mazowieckie
Do posiadaczy prosba o ewentualne uwagi, spostrzezenie, zalety,wady itp.

----------

Zastosowałem Tondach (marsylkę 12). Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz, więc trudno Ci podać sprzedawców - są głównie na południu kraju. Wejdź na stronę http://www.tondach.cz, znajdź telefon do pana Fuehrera (nie zartuję, tak się nazywa) z zakładu w Hranicach. On Ci poda namiary, mówi po polsku, odpowiada za sprzedaż za granicę.
Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej dachówki

Pozdrawiam
Lech

----------

Jak wyglada cenowa tego typu dachowka ?

----------


## pitbull

Cenowo jest najtansza z wszystkich dachowek ceramicznych ale slyszalem nie najlepsze opinie na temat jakosci (moze to byly jakies wadliwe partie) ale na spodniej stronie dachowki wykraplala sie woda.

----------


## JerryCool

Najtańsza cenowo, to fakt. Byłem zdecydowany (ze względu na cenę) na dchówke cementową, ale gdy przypadkiem dostałem ofertę na dchówkę Tondacha to kupiłem ją od razu, myśląc że zwsze ceramika będzie lepsza od cementu. Dachówke kupiłem w grudniu Romańska w angobie(bo mieli podnieść VAT), a dopiero teraz zamierzam ją położyć, i już mam pewne zastrzeżenia do tej dachówki z których najgroźniej wygląda to, że na przekroju każdej dachówki widać szary pas jakby niedopalonej gliny. Jedna z 5 dachówek po wrzuceniu do wody zaczęła pękać. Co robić kłaść ją czy nie?

----------

Wielu sprzedawców odradzało mi zakup tej dachówki, jako najgorszej na rynku polskim. To samo czytałem w literaturze- nie pamiętam, ale chyba też w Muratorze. Nie patrz na to ,że najtańsza!!To jest zakup jednorazowy i musi być pewny. Kup w różnych składach po jednej dachówce tej firmy i je porozbijaj.W każdej znajdziesz przekrój taki, o którym opisuje JerryCool. To znaczy, że każda będzie przepuszczać wodę.

----------


## Luna_tyk

Hmm, mocno powiedziane. To prawda, przepał taki występuje w dachówkach Tondachu. Nie znam wytłumaczenia tego zjawiska. Wiem tylko, że ten "przepalony rdzeń" jest najtwardszym miejscem w dachówce, i że na nim najszybciej zużywają się tarcze przy docinaniu. To chyba nie oznacza największej przepuszczalności wody.
Ja zaryzykowałem położenie dachówek Tondachu - Marsylki angobowanej. Jasne, jeden sezon to za mało by oceniać. Na razie nic się nie dzieje, kolor bez zmian, angoba nie schodzi, nic nie nasiąka i nie przesiąka.
W mojej okolicy (Małopolska) te dachówki leżą na dachach od wielu lat. Były kupowane jeszcze przed wejściem kapitałowym Austriaków do firmy Tondach, a sądzę, że po zmianie technologii poziom się poprawił, a nie pogorszył. Rozmawiałem z użytkownikami, nie mieli uwag, że coś się dzieje. Dlatego się zdecydowałem. Podejrzewam, że tak zmasowane ataki sprzedawców (bo nie użytkowników) - to walka z konkurencją. Lepiej wygląda prowizja liczona procentowo od wyrobu droższego ...
Jest chyba tak jak z wprowadzaniem norm serii ISO 9000 .... Słychać same słowa zachwytu, ale pieją jedynie certyfikatorzy, nigdy nie wypowiadają się firmy, które dały się nabrać.

----------


## JerryCool

Też chciałbym tak powiedzieć za rok, ale czarno to widzę. Co do rdzenia dachówki to ja sądzę , że mamy tu do czynienia nie z przepałem a z niedodaleniem tej dachówki. Świadczy o tym fakt ze dachówka ma czerwony kolor z góry i z dołu środek ma szary jak wysuszona glina pakowana do pieca którą ogladałem będąc w cegielni. Ta dachówka po prostu za któtko była w piecu. Siora rok temu kładła Rupp Ceramike , miała jednolity przekrój i o to tu chyba chodzi. Zamierzam wszystkie miejsca cięć dachówki pomalować angobą na zimno z firmy Wiekor. Czy to dobry pomysł?

----------


## Luna_tyk

Jerry, nie odpowiem Ci - czy to dobry pomysł. Kupując te dachówki byłem świadom ich mankamentu. Mnie też się podoba jednolity przekrój. Ale mój rzemieślnik mnie uspokoił. I to on mówi, że ten rdzeń to gorzej jak beton (jeśli idzie o twardość). Czyli to raczej nie jest niedopalona glina.
Z drugiej strony - czy możemy być pewni, jak osiągana jest jednolitość przekroju innych producentów ? Chemia tak poszła do przodu... Wspaniały półmatowy połysk dachówek cementowych to przecież wysokiej klasy akryl... Dlatego cieszę się z mojej dachówki, zwłaszcza, że wieńczą ją na gąsiorach dwa koty Mikesze, jakich nikt nie ma...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## JerryCool

Hej Luna_tyk.
Z tm twoim rzemieślnikiem to mnie nie uspokoiłeś. Większość rzemeiślnikiów musiałem uczyć jak maja zrobić to czy tamto....
Dachówka jest piękna i mam nadzieję że będzie sie sprawowała tak dobże jak u ciebie. Jak nie to będę krzyczał ....
Pozdrawiam.

----------

Rdzeń dachówki nie ma być twardy, ale jednolity w przekroju!!!Różnej twrdości miejsca w dachówce świadczą o niopanowaniu technologii wypalania. Żal mi wydanych waszych pieniędzy na lipę. A zobaczycie jeszcze jak wygląda (obyście nie musieli) serwis pepików.Jeśli mi się uda to znajdę wam numer Muratora, gdzie opisuje facet przygody z Tondachem. Powodzenia...

----------


## Luna_tyk

Anonimie, to już nie czas na żal... Już po wszystkim. Nigdzie nie pisałem, że przepalony rdzeń jest zaletą. Wyraźnie pisałem, że to wada, którą zaakceptowałem za tę cenę.
Nie mogę akceptować horrendalnych cen wyrobów niemieckiego rodowodu. Wyraźnie zrzucamy się w ten sposób na podtrzymywanie świadczeń państwa socjalnego. I to kto się zrzuca - znacznie uboższa Polska.
Wyroby polskich cegielni nie dorosły jeszcze nawet do Tondachu. Moja decyzja była przemyślana, jest obarczona prawdopodobieństwem błędu. Liczę się z tym

----------


## Zielona

Dzisiaj dostałam wycenę całego pokrycia  Marsylką 12 TONDACHU. Wygląda to obiecująco. Czy ktoś oprócz LUNATYKA potrafi coś dobrego o niej powiedzieć?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tad

Witam!-Zielona, nie napalaj się na cenę, kup,jak to gdzieś czytałem, jedną dachówkę Tondachu i przełam ją przy sprzedawcy. Jeśli materiał jest niejednorodny, ma jakieś wyróżniające się warstwy- to myślę daj sobie spokój z tą firmą...Jest takie powiedzenie..Im taniej,tym drożej. Wszyscy buszujący po Forum pytają o wiele spraw, chcą wiele zrobić samemu, a dobrze- to też znaczy, że nie mamy nadmiaru kasy. Nie można ryzykować i wtapiać kasy w niepewne pokrycie dachowe, żeby po paru latach szukać nowego dachu. Ta dachówka jest ładna i nic poza tym, takie słyszałem opinie..

----------


## Zielona

Tad
Zrobiłam już to. Kupiłam jedną marsylkę TONDACHU, przełamałam i zapytałam się co to jest ta ciemna warstwa w środku. 
Odpowiedź Czeskiego Przedstawiciela TONDACHU: "że to nie jest żadna przepalona glina, czy niedopalona glina, jak mówią niektórzy, tylko tak ma być. W ich technologii robienia dachówek, jaką stosują, ten niejednorodny przekrój dachówki to absolutnie nie jest wada i nie odbija się to na jakości dachówki. Wszelkie insynuacje, że to jest wada, to tylko wymysł firm konkurencyjnych, których ceramika jest poprostu droższa."
Druga sprawa: Zanim się na nią ostatecznie zdecyduję, a wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi mówią, że tak, oglądam dachy nią pokryte. W małopolsce jest bardzo popularna; co drugi nowy dach to TONDACH. Rozmawiałam z inwestorami, nikt z osób, które ją mają (najkrócej sezon, najdłużej 5 lat) nie powiedział złego słowa. To chyba o czymś świadczy.

Apel do forumowiczów: Posiadacze TONDACHU odezwijcie się. Chcę poznać wasze opinie, nie tylko tych, którzy na TONDACH się nie zdecydowali.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Luna_tyk

Ponieważ ta dachówka już u mnie leży - nie tropię dalej wątku ciemnego pasma wewnątrz przełomu. Wiem tylko, że taki zam przełom widziałem w użytkowanej wiele lat kanalizacyjnej rurze kamionkowej. Rura służyła bez problemów, do momentu kontaktu z łyżką koparki....
Nie namawiam do zakupu, to decyzja własna inwestora. Starałem się jedynie przedstawić - co wiem, co widzę.

----------

Ja mam Tondach marsylka 12 (angoba brąz) narazie leży 2 sezony. Wygląda super.

----------


## Krzych

Ja kupiłem Romańską czerwoną angobę, leży na dachu drugi sezon. Wygląda równie ładnie jak zaraz po położeniu. Górale trochę narzekali podczas układania, że nierówna.

----------


## Zielona

Klamka zapadła.
Wchodzę w to.

----------


## Luna_tyk

Witaj w grupe chodzących własnymi ścieżkami....

----------


## Arturo1972

> Takie zjawisko powstaje wówczas gdy dachówki w narożu nie są mocowane a trzymają tylko siłą kleju taśmy podgąsiorowej. Pozdrawiam.


Dokładnie tak było i u mnie. 
A dopiero przy mocnej wichurze po 8 latach mieszkania się to objawiło.
Dekarz, który mi to naprawiał, dokładnie to samo mi powiedział   :smile:

----------


## EZS

no to się dołożę. Mam tondach angobę czerwoną od 2007r. Dach dwuspadowy. Tak samo śliczna, jak na początku, nawet mech nie wszedł (a u sąsiada na blachę wszedł). Wichury były, nic nie fruwa, choć kilka razy mieliśmy uczucie, jakby dom klekotał zębami (tą dachówką). Wichury były naprawdę mocne. Przetrwała. Mąż był na dachu w ub roku. Żadnych zmian. Czyli dobra.

----------

